# Prix d'une carte mere powerbook g4 12pouce 1,5Ghz



## napo19 (8 Mai 2007)

Est-ce que  quelqu'un connait le prix d'une carte mere powerbook g4 12pouce 1,5Ghz ?
Et où la trouver au meilleur prix.
Merci.


----------



## anneee (8 Mai 2007)

j'en ai vu sur ebay aux alentours de 250

bonne soirée


----------

